# Questions re Moving to Portugal



## Ray Scott

Hello everyone!

I'm a 68yo retired UK born US citizen (ie dual citizen) looking to relocate to Portugal.

- Are there English speaking 'enclaves' in Portugal and if so where?
- Do they have senior apartment/condo complexes?
- How are non wage earning (retired) seniors taxed?
- How do you gain access to health care? How much does it cost?

I plan on visiting the south coast this year for 3 weeks commencing 14th April.

Any help/tips greatly appreciated,.

Cheers, Ray.


----------



## kaz101

Hi Ray, 

Welcome to the forum. 
I'm in Australia but I'm sure someone from this forum will be around to answer your questions soon.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Mamacats

Hello Ray,

Your best bet is to go to the Lisbon US Embassy ( U.S. Embassy Lisbon, Portugal) for the techincal information.
Cascais and Algrave do have high English and American residents.
The only two things I can not find and miss is grape jelly and Dunkin Donuts!

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## Ray Scott

*Algarve*

Hello Diane,

Thanks for your response. I'll look at those two areas during my travels in April.

regards Ray.


----------



## coco

hello ray,
there are many english speaking 'enclaves' around the algarve. sometimes you wonder if you are in portugal!!!!!! as for health care: if you are a retired pensioner with a u.k. pension there is a reciprocal health plan. you need to get some form or other from the u.k. as for 'senior' complexes. that's what you'll find a lot of in the algarve as the collective age must be something like 400 years old...........i don't think there is any tax on pensions. good luck.


----------



## Ray Scott

*Coco*

Hello Coco,

Thanks for your helpful and encouriging response. I especially like the 'collective age of 400', great, I already feel like a teenager again!!! I'm looking forward to visiting for the month of May and hopefully sort something out for myself once there.

Thanks again for responding, Ray.


----------



## Mychael

Lisbon is gerat for all of those


----------



## vera

Hello Ray
I am British citizen relocating to Portugal next month,July, also 60 yrs young. I am going to Cascais and if you are in the area maybe we could exchange info. - or have you already settled, any info you could provide me may be useful.
Regards
Vera


----------

